# Buying from a reptile expo



## Kirk1701 (Nov 13, 2017)

Hi all, 

I've had a look and it seems there is a bunch of reptile expo's right around the time I will be ready to get my first python. Just wondering how one goes about buying at these things? I'm assuming you would need proof of license?

Also how does it work buying from outside of your own state? The closest one to me is in Melbourne (even though I'm in NSW) - would I be able to purchase something there or can you only buy from NSW?

Cheers


----------



## Smittiferous (Nov 13, 2017)

I would imagine you’d need to arrange with the vendor to ship it to your home state, as it would require an import permit to NSW and an export permit from Victoria. Depending what species it is will dictate whether you need a wildlife permit or not, I don’t know anything about classes/schedules in NSW.


----------



## Yellowtail (Nov 13, 2017)

You will need to get a NSW import licence online once you have the details of the animal you are purchasing


----------



## Kirk1701 (Nov 13, 2017)

Yellowtail said:


> You will need to get a NSW import licence online once you have the details of the animal you are purchasing


Does this mean I wouldn't be able to take it home on the day?

Alternatively does anyone know of breeders/sellers of Stimson's in the Riverina area?


----------



## Yellowtail (Nov 13, 2017)

You can get an import licence immediately online once you know the sellers information and the species


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Nov 13, 2017)

Kirk1701 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've had a look and it seems there is a bunch of reptile expo's right around the time I will be ready to get my first python. Just wondering how one goes about buying at these things? I'm assuming you would need proof of license?
> 
> ...



You might want to talk to a few breeders in Melbourne who are breeding animals of interest before the show.
I only say this because in Vic there is a bit of red tape to get through. You could collect on the day but I doubt it will happen if you rock up unannounced and expect to take an animal you just happened to see. (Export permits undertaken currently take about a week to process)
I remember a Vic breeder taking animals to the Adelaide show a couple of years ago. It was permitted under licence and they were allowed to sell there but they had to jump through hoops.


----------



## Kirk1701 (Nov 13, 2017)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> You might want to talk to a few breeders in Melbourne who are breeding animals of interest before the show.
> I only say this because in Vic there is a bit of red tape to get through. You could collect on the day but I doubt it will happen if you rock up unannounced and expect to take an animal you just happened to see. (Export permits undertaken currently take about a week to process)
> I remember a Vic breeder taking animals to the Adelaide show a couple of years ago. It was permitted under licence and they were allowed to sell there but they had to jump through hoops.


Great info thanks. Will contact some people closer to the date. Anyone in particular?


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Nov 13, 2017)

Depends what snake you looking to buy I guess.


----------



## Kirk1701 (Nov 13, 2017)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> Depends what snake you looking to buy I guess.


Stimson


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Nov 14, 2017)

I don't know anyone breeding stimmies sorry


----------



## SpottedPythons (Nov 14, 2017)

Well, there will be plenty of expos in NSW early next year (Feb - March). For example the Illawarra Expo and the Castle Hill Expo.


----------



## Rob (Nov 14, 2017)

SpottedPythons said:


> Well, there will be plenty of expos in NSW early next year (Feb - March). For example the Illawarra Expo and the Castle Hill Expo.



This. OP might like to plan a weekend trip that coincides with the Illawarra expo. Plenty of other things to do/see as well.


----------



## Kirk1701 (Nov 14, 2017)

Rob said:


> This. OP might like to plan a weekend trip that coincides with the Illawarra expo. Plenty of other things to do/see as well.


I could make that work

Do you know how much I might expect to pay for a Stimmie hatchling?


----------

